# So pretty



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners5.htm


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so beautiful!! If I caught anyone using them, I'd smack them! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, laugh, I will have to remember that if I am ever at your house LadyBecket.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Windbeam, THANK YOU! Yes, I meant that in caps! My printer is out of ink but I just have to make those for my Mother -- she will flip over them!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you liked the site.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, I sure do! Mother isn't the only one "flipping" here--I LOVE them! I made her some twel hangers for the kitchen in Crochet. None were alike and was brand new to crochet--but I have create blood LOL! A 92 year old lady gave me the basic idea of how and said just play with it and I did! But these are elegant!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I love those! I have a crafty friend that is getting married soon. I think I will make her a set. And put it in the package with a cash gift card.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

I am teaching my grand daughters to knit. These will be good beginner projects. Thanks for the link!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link!! They look great.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I made those and they hold up very well being washed. I know you are going to enjoy the finished project. The towels look so nice hanging up and guests always make lovely comments.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is nice! thanks for posting!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

For some reason im not seeing it.. do u put the needle right in the towel or knit the edging and sew it on ??? Sorry for being so dumb


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60---At the bottom of the third towel (page) it has "finnishing" directions and it is sewn on with matching thread using an overcast stitch. Check it out.


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

I love the towels. And for those who missed it, if you scroll down the page to "you also might like", there are links to even more patterns.


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for this post. Just teaching myself lace and these will be perfect to get my counts down right!


----------

